# Speed Queen Mandela seeds



## chevey (Jul 6, 2014)

Anybody try them? I have with not the greatest results! Out of 10! Got 1 male straight into the garbage bag.Planted the way they suggest in coco is my med.Sent them a email saying the same thing, only thing different l asked them point blank if they had any similar inquiries? No response, l know they are away, but they will usually send a reply back on something like this! Not just there automated response.  Thanks Again!


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jul 6, 2014)

I have grown Speed Queen plus a lot of other Mandala strains.  I have never had any problems with any of their seeds germinating.  I do not use coco, so have no experience with it, but maybe it is not a good seed starting medium?  I usually run DWC so start my seeds in rockwool or rapid rooters.  Sorry to hear that you have had trouble.


----------



## DancesWithWeed (Jul 7, 2014)

I love mandala!

Sorry to hear you've had troubles


----------



## The Poet (Jul 8, 2014)

The Hemp Goddess and DanceswithWeed,


         I too love the Mandala strains. 
I'm familiar with Satori and Krystalica and I'm interested in a few more. 
Hashberry, Point of no return, and 8 Miles high are in the front running.

   But what Mandala strains would you guys recommend? 
Your favorites?


                               Thank you...


                                      The Poet


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jul 8, 2014)

My absolute favorite is Satori.  I have not tried Hashberry, but that will probably be my next Mandala strain.  I didn't think that Point of No Return lived up to its hype.  I really wanted something to lock me to the couch.  I liked 8 Miles High, Speed Queen, and the Safari mix.  I have gotten some great phenos from Safari mix.


----------



## The Poet (Jul 8, 2014)

Thank you so much. 
   It is good to hear such a glowing report on the Satori, 8 Miles High too.
I was wondering about the Safari Mix and am even more interested now!
And with the Hashberry my collection may just be complete. 


                                Thanks again...


                                          The Poet


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jul 8, 2014)

Safari Mix is a collection of seeds from experimental crosses that Mandala makes, so you never really know what type of treasure you might find.  I had a great clone that I kept going for about 5 years before she started to lose vigor.


----------



## Rosebud (Jul 8, 2014)

I love their satori, i liked Hashberry a lot too, but different from satori. I liked Kalichakra too, but satori is the only one that is ALWAYS in my grow.


----------

